# New from Minnesota



## weebeasties (Jul 19, 2008)

Just what it says... I've been lurking here for a little while and thought I'd finally register. Hubby and I are relatively new cat owners - we found our "wee beasties", Othello and Desdemona, at the Humane Society this spring, so they've had us for four months or so. And we're quite fond of them!  

Not sure how often I'll be posting, but wanted to at least say hi!


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome, we're glad you joined us!


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)




----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Please post some pictures when you can! :wink:


----------



## weebeasties (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm working on it - gotta get the more-computer-savvy hubby to help me shrink the files down to a size the forum will accept, though!


----------



## oklahomegrownveg (May 31, 2008)

weebeasties said:


> I'm working on it - gotta get the more-computer-savvy hubby to help me shrink the files down to a size the forum will accept, though!


Hello and welcome.  

I've found Photobucket very easy to use. Just a suggestion.

Mick.


----------



## Babette (Jun 29, 2008)

*Welcome*

Hallo
Good to meet you here.


----------

